# Best AfterMarket Speakers... need help



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

i wanna change out all my speakers to my 99' bmw 323i... but i've heard i can't be just any speaker from like best buy cuz the ones at best buy are 2 deep... meaning size will fit.. 5 1/4" and 4" and the tweeters.. but the deepness wont fit in the door.. is that tru?... if so.. what's the best speaker i can get for it that will fit?... stock ones just aren't good enough... or i was thinking of leaving it stock.. (everything) and just getting subs and a amp... even though the subs wont hit as hard as if i got a aftermarket radio... but i dunno suggestions?.. please answer my questions =) thanks in advance


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kevmo said:


> i wanna change out all my speakers to my 99' bmw 323i... but i've heard i can't be just any speaker from like best buy cuz the ones at best buy are 2 deep... meaning size will fit.. 5 1/4" and 4" and the tweeters.. but the deepness wont fit in the door.. is that tru?... if so.. what's the best speaker i can get for it that will fit?... stock ones just aren't good enough... or i was thinking of leaving it stock.. (everything) and just getting subs and a amp... even though the subs wont hit as hard as if i got a aftermarket radio... but i dunno suggestions?.. please answer my questions =) thanks in advance


Check out Crutchfield. If you give them your car info they will tell you what components they sell will fit your car. :thumbup:


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Check out Crutchfield. If you give them your car info they will tell you what components they sell will fit your car. :thumbup:


nope... they say they dont have anything =*(


----------



## dudley821 (Aug 5, 2003)

Try www.sounddomain.com and go to some of the forums there and ask around. From my experiences the people on those forums are audio geniuses, they will probably be able to help you more than people on this forum.


----------

